# IP ermitteln



## xollo (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ist es eigentlich möglich bei einem Browsergame die IP des Gegenüber herauszufinden?
Wäre über eine Idee sehr dankbar...

Gruß


----------



## Steiner_B (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Das war eine klare Frage für Google, drum bitte auch immer zuerst dort nachschauen.


----------



## Tim Bureck (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

in der Supervariable $_SERVER kannst du die IP-Adresse des gerade verbundenen Clients auslesen:


```
$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
```

Best regards


----------



## xollo (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, so einfach ist es nicht, denke ich.
Da ist keiner direkt miteinander verbunden. Ich dachte nur das man evtl von einem x-beliebigen User die IP ermitteln kann.


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2011)

Dann ist das auch keine php-Frage, sondern eine allgemeinere. Thread wird verschoben.
(ist jetzt in Security) 

mfg chmee


----------



## Steiner_B (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn der User nicht gerade auf deiner Seite ist kannst du dessen IP-Adresse nicht ermitteln.


----------



## xollo (21. Juli 2011)

OK, danke.


----------

